# One good lens for a Nikon D50?



## Dscherck (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello,
My wife recently purchased a used Nikon D50 camera for her first DSLR.  We got a great deal from a friend who'd upgraded.  Unfortunately, since our friend upgraded, she kept the old lenses for the new camera and we didn't receive any lenses.  For my wife's birthday I'd like to get her a lens so she can actually use her camera.    We can't afford to get too many lenses right off the bat, so I am looking to get just one good, all purpose lens.  

So I guess my question is, given a budget of about $200, if you had to get just one lens for a Nikon D50, what lens would you get?  We're not opposed to generic brands as long as they work fine.  

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

To be honest, that's not much of a budget.  Maybe have a look at the 50mm F1.8, a great little lens but it might be limiting with only one focal length and no zoom.

I don't know the price of the Nikkor 18-55mm lens, but it should be one of the cheaper lenses and would be a good 'all around' lens to start with.


----------



## gaz gun man (Mar 17, 2009)

a second hand 18-55mm lens should'nt cost very much and would suit you for a while, you could then save up for an 18-200mm VR lens which would do everything you'd need I should imagine


----------



## Dscherck (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!  How much do you think a decent lens would cost?  We do have an old Minolta XE 35mm camera with several good lenses, but they obviously don't fit on the Nikon.  Is there such a thing as an adapter to let us use those lenses?  If so, are they any good?


Ill try looking around on Craigslist for a Nikkor lens like you suggested.


----------



## gaz gun man (Mar 17, 2009)

I dont know about adaptors, you probably could find something somewhere, but you'd most likely lose things like Autofocus.

with regards to lenses, you can buy 'all in one' types that handle ranges from around 18mm (relatively wide angle) to 200mm (telephoto). When I got my Nikon D50 I put a Tamron 18-200mm DI lens on it, the AF is slow and noisy, but it was only £250(ish) so you get what you pay for. 
I hear the Nikon I posted above (18-200mm VR) is an excellent lens though, you'll have to research prices where you live, but unless you get serious about photography, you should'nt need any other lenses (except specialist lenses, such as a 50mm f1.4/1.8 or a macro lens)


----------



## dcclark (Mar 17, 2009)

I believe that most of the 18-200 VR lenses are way outside of your price range -- at least $400 - $600.

I second the call for the Nikkor 18-55mm -- it's very inexpensive, too. It's a great little lens, very sharp, light, and easy to use. Don't worry about fancier lenses until you're a bit more experienced with the camera and have a better idea of what you might want to do with a lens.


----------



## gaz gun man (Mar 17, 2009)

dcclark said:


> I believe that most of the 18-200 VR lenses are way outside of your price range -- at least $400 - $600.
> 
> I second the call for the Nikkor 18-55mm -- it's very inexpensive, too. It's a great little lens, very sharp, light, and easy to use. Don't worry about fancier lenses until you're a bit more experienced with the camera and have a better idea of what you might want to do with a lens.



yeah I did say the OP could save up for an 18-200 in the future, I also reccomended a S/H 18-55mm to get him going


----------



## molsen (Mar 18, 2009)

for $200, get the new 35mm f/1.8G AF-S lens. you'll love it.  it's a challenge to not use a zoom lens, but I like it.  and having a lens that opens to f/1.8 is really fun


----------



## adolan20 (Mar 18, 2009)

Or you could get the 50mm 1.8 it's just over $100.  Very sharp, very useful.


----------



## epp_b (Mar 18, 2009)

For $200, you're looking at the 18-55 VR, which is a very acceptable lens and probably just fine for most photos.  The vast majority of my best photos are taken with my 18-55 kit lens (the VR version is exactly same, only it has VR, of course).

In terms of optics, it's probably the best cheap lens you can get.  Very sharp, even wide open -- certainly sharper than the D50 can resolve, anyway -- low, easily correctable distortion, reasonably quick AF.



> for $200, get the new 35mm f/1.8G AF-S lens. you'll love it. it's a challenge to not use a zoom lens, but I like it. and having a lens that opens to f/1.8 is really fun


Ah, yes, how could I forget that?  I just bought one myself.  Fantastic little lens that gives you a "real life" angle of view.  Extremely sharp (I don't think even the D300 could pick out any real foibles), great wide-open performance, a little bit of easily correctable distortion, fast AF and, of course, great in low light.  Perfect lens if you don't mind zooming with your feet.


----------



## Dscherck (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, after some stretching of the budget, we think we can go up to about $325.  We also found some great deals on the local craigslist ads.  I am likely going to get the Nikon Nikkor AF-S DX 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G ED zoom lens from someone local for just under $200.  We've also seen the Nikkor 18-55mm lenses floating about in Craigslist for around $100 but I've never been the first person to email them.    We're excited about getting these lenses and I'll make sure to get my wife to register here to post some pics.  

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and kind words.


----------



## epp_b (Mar 18, 2009)

> I am likely going to get the Nikon Nikkor AF-S DX 55-200mm 1:4-5.6G ED zoom lens from someone local for just under $200.


55mm is quite long on a D50.  You will probably end up wanting something shorter.  Since your budget has not expanded you could probably afford the 18-105 VR.


----------



## molsen (Mar 19, 2009)

bleh...you DO NOT want the 55-200 as your main lens.  you have to stop down a lot to get sharp images, and it'll suck really bad in low light. if you do get the 55-200, at least get the VR version - it has better optics and the VR is a really useful feature

get the 18-55 before you get the 55-200.. PLEASE


----------

